# Giroxa



## MattieMagee14 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a Giroxa silver watch, covered in marcasite, including the links on the arms, and with an eight sided face. It was my grandmothers. I've been trying to find out some information about it, but have had no luck as of yet. Would anyone have any information about it or know where I could look? If a picture is needed I will post one.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear MattieMagee14, it seems that you may be a new member of the Watch Forum UK, so may I welcome you to this marvellous organisation. 

Anyway, to get back to your Giroxa watch. May I recommend that you Google "Vintage Giroxa Watch" and you will then be directed to the watchuseek forum site under the heading "Looking for Information on my Giroxa watch - Watchuseek ... You will find under that heasing a number of Watchuseek Forum entries for Giroxa watches and you should be able to find out what is generally known about Giroxa.

You will also, believe it or not, find a thread entitled, "Giroxa" started on our very own Watch Forum, the initial topic was by anbarb1 and is dated 1 Novemebr 2011.

Finally, by looking through Google Images at Giroxa watches, you might find a useful source of info on Giroxa and their ladies' watches. For example, I found this example of a silver and marcasite Giroxa ladies automatic 1930s "cocktail" watch on the rubylane.com site:










I hope I have been of some help and that you now have a firm basis for future enquiries about Giroxa.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Mattie, If you are not finding it easy to get the information you want from the links I have given above, I would be only too glad to write you a precis of information about Giroxa watches and their history, so if you need further assistance please contact me, either by PM or by a post on this thread.


----------

